# Second Round pick in 2007 draft



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

So its too early to debate the first round pick, we'll have to wait till the lottery for that. Who do you guys like in the second round? I think both the major mocks have Sean Williams in the mid second round. I doubt he'll drop into the second round but if so we should definitely take him. As far as I know his problems were mainly due to drug test pot issues, not so much being a jerk on the team. Anyways if we did get Oden than we would have Oden, Perkins, Big Al and Sean Williams down low man that would be some incredible defense down low (notice Big Al has been getting two blocks in nearly every game the last few weeks). In a few years other big men around the league would dread facing that line up.

Since Williams probably won't be there I like Reyshawn Terry in the second, he is a lock down defender has a great three point shot, very athletic. Now I'm biased as a Tarheel fan but he would be a great role player on the Celtics. The big knock on him during his college career has been his habit of disappearing and that given his ability to dominate at times he should have a higher level of consistent production. This to me is a plus as he transitions to the NBA as his college career has been predicated on helping his team when rather than scoring, he could be a great lock down defender/ three point man ala Bowen (minus the dirty tactics).

So what do you think about these two, other suggestions for the second round?


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't want Sean Williams anywhere near this basketball team. Too many character issues. Reyshawn Terry I wouldn't mind. DJ Strawberry is another player I would be interested in as insurance in case Tony can't make it back. Herbert Hill is a nice player, decent offensivly and a good rebounder. Taurean Green as a 3rd PG (instead of Telfair). He's a good shooter and played in an up-tempo system at Florida. Those are some players I like.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

> Too many character issues.


Other than smoking some pot (which is not unusual among pro athletes) and getting caught what character issues did he have?


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Smoking pot, getting caught. Then doing something else and getting caught. Then doing something else and getting kicked off the team. He just didn't seem to care that he wouldn't be able to play basketball anymore if he didn't clean up his act, and that worries me. What does that say about his passion for the game. In my opinion, alot.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sean Williams got kicked off the team for using pot. Something that a large number of NBA players do. All he needs is some vet mentors to help him beat the screens. :bsmile:


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah I see your point about lack of commitment, but given his talent level I say we take him and if he turns out to be trouble just drop him after all its just a second round pick.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Are you guys sure we have a 2007 2nd rounder? I thought that one was in Miami.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

max powers said:


> Yeah I see your point about lack of commitment, but given his talent level I say we take him and if he turns out to be trouble just drop him after all its just a second round pick.


Gilbert Arenas, Manu Ginobli, Michael Redd, Ryan Gomes, Luke Walton, Kyle Korver, Mehmet Okur & Rashard Lewis all take offense to that statement. And in one of the deepest drafts in a long time, a high second round pick should really net you a player of late 1st round value. And would you spend a late first round pick on an undersized center that can block shots yes, but with spotty past and no offensive game whatsoever?


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Are you guys sure we have a 2007 2nd rounder? I thought that one was in Miami.


According to this we do.

http://www.nba.com/celtics/stats/inside-the-numbers/numbers042006.html


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

> Are you guys sure we have a 2007 2nd rounder? I thought that one was in Miami.


Actually I don't know. I assumed we did b/c draftexpress and nbadraft.net both show us with second round picks but IIRC they often don't have everything up to date as far as traded picks and what not until after the lottery. Dang I really would like a second rounder this year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BostonBasketball said:


> Gilbert Arenas, Manu Ginobli, Michael Redd, Ryan Gomes, Luke Walton, Kyle Korver, Mehmet Okur & Rashard Lewis all take offense to that statement. And in one of the deepest drafts in a long time, a high second round pick should really net you a player of late 1st round value. And would you spend a late first round pick on an undersized center that can block shots yes, but with spotty past and no offensive game whatsoever?


They need a big man quick enough to cover perimeter 4s, because neither Al nor Perk are. Williams is the most athletic 6'10" player this side of the pre-injury Amare. More than quick enough to guard the Chris Boshes of the world, quick enough to handle switches on the pick & roll, and because he's already played a pro-set defense, he'll be ready to step in immediately. His offensive game is also better than you're giving him credit for.



aquatious said:


> Are you guys sure we have a 2007 2nd rounder? I thought that one was in Miami.


You have that backwards, Miami sent their 2007 2nd rounder to Boston in the Walker deal, and Boston in turn dealt it to New Orleans for Danwise Dickau. Hoorah. We dealt the lower of our two second rounders for Leon Powe, so we'll have the 32nd or 33rd pick in the draft.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We also have the Warriors' 2nd round pick, don't we? [From the Walter McCarty to Suns deal for a 2nd rounder?]


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> We also have the Warriors' 2nd round pick, don't we? [From the Walter McCarty to Suns deal for a 2nd rounder?]



no...we traded that for leon powe


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I would like to see Herbert Hill from Providence in that spot, as much as I like the effort from Scals and Powe they are too small to be effective back up PF's we need a solid 6-10 person in that spot.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

As far as I'm concerned wrap up both our 2nd round picks in a trade deal that we make with guys on the team that we need to trade. Other than our top 5 pick the last thing this team needs is more young guys. I don't want to take these picks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

As we're building for the 2011-2012 season, anyway, we might as well clear out some of the mediocre kids cluttering the roster and rolling the dice on people that still might pan out.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

It wont hurt to gamble on a potential player or a good college player that slipped out of the first round. That pick is going to pretty much as good as a late first. Also, Danny and Company seem to do a pretty good job with scouting out the draft talent, so maybe we can get lucky


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marc Gasol, only to have Pau force a trade to the Celtics.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*2nd round pick*

ok so everyoen knows who the top 2 picks will be and how disaterous it would be if we dont land one of them...but what about our second round pick?? it will be high and i think we could land a very good player...players that i personally like are sean williams, aaron brooks, herbert hill and demitris nichols...no stars but all very good role players, depending on what position we go for...any opinions???


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I really like Morris Almond and Dominic McGuire.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 2nd round pick*

Aaron Brooks is no better than Allan Ray and he went undrafted. I think Hill and Nichols are fine players, but I like McGuire more. Williams is the ideal selection, though.


----------



## dts (May 11, 2007)

We also need to consider who needs to get cut.

Barring a trade, the C's already have 14 guys under contract for next year. The limit being 15, having 2 draft picks poses a problem.

You think they'll cut Telfair and eat his salary if they can't trade him? If not, is Allan Ray the first to the chopping block?


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Danny will make some sort of a trade during the offseason to free up a couple roster spots so I wouldnt worry about that.

I have a good feeling about this draft. We have a shot at Oden/Durant and our 2nd round pick is basicaly a late first round pick. I hear Danny has doing a lot of research as far as that pick is concerned. We might get someone who falls out of the first round or a solid role player. This draft is pretty deep so who knows.


----------

